# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2021



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2021 às 10:11)

Encoberto, *10.3ºC*
Tem chuviscado a espaços, mas não acumula.

Resumo de Janeiro no distrito de Viseu e em algumas estações do distrito da Guarda, estão por ordem decrescente de Temperatura média mensal.





Normais para Janeiro em Viseu cidade e anomalias deste mês entre parênteses
11.6ºC (+0.4ºC)
6.9ºC ( -0.7ºC)
2.2ºC (-0.4ºC)

As estações no Caramulinho, Arada, Mezio e Várzea da Serra tiveram muitas falhas neste mês, infelizmente não deu para usar nenhuma delas.
A negrito são estações do mapa ipma, as restantes são do wunderground.
Os valores de precipitação a itálico, são de estações que foram tendo algumas falhas ao longo do mês, mas fui tentando remedir a situação usando dados das estações vizinhas quando necessário.

Ando desconfiado em relação aos valores de precipitação de Viseu(cidade), penso que não anda a registar tudo o que cai!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2021 às 14:57)

Boas...o mês começou com sol ,nuvens e vento moderado ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2021 às 15:04)

Tudo encoberto ainda, sem chuviscos.
11.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2021 às 16:06)

Boas...de momento céu mais limpo ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2021 às 21:06)

Boas...céu tapado e já chuvisca ,com 12.4ºC e vento mais fraco.


Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2021 às 22:30)

Boas...nevoeiro ...daquele molha ,com 12.4ºC...não se mexe .


----------



## panda (2 Fev 2021 às 00:37)

Boas...Dados do primeiro dia de Fevereiro: Temperatura Máx 15.8ºC / MIN 9.2ºC, Prec  1,78mm.

Temperatura atual 11.1ºC e 97%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2021 às 14:01)

Boas...por cá se continua sem chuva ,só nuvens e algum vento,nunca mais começa a chover de jeito ,com 13.3C e míseros 1.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2021 às 14:49)

Dia parecido com o de ontem, mas o chuvisco foi substituído por chuva fraca.
*11.8ºC* e *3mm* acumulados, por agora não chove.
1.2mm no dia de ontem.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2021 às 17:33)

Por aqui, dias frescos e cinzentos, mas com os primeiros sinais de Primavera.

Chuvisco e 10ºC agora. 

Esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2021 às 18:50)

Boas...chuviscos puxados a algum vento ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2021 às 21:31)

Boas...por cá continua nublado ...sem chuva ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2021 às 22:29)

*10.3ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora
*8.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2021 às 09:12)

Nickname disse:


> Encoberto, *10.3ºC*
> Tem chuviscado a espaços, mas não acumula.
> 
> Resumo de Janeiro no distrito de Viseu e em algumas estações do distrito da Guarda, estão por ordem decrescente de Temperatura média mensal.
> ...



Excelente apanhado!

Em relação a Várzea da Serra, temos o seguinte:
Tmáx: 7,9.C
Tméd: 3,7ºC
Tmin: 0,0ºC
Prec: 179,2mm
Tmáx abs: 15,8ºC
Tmin abs: -7,2ºC
Intensidade máxima de vento: 107,8km/h.

Este mês, chuvisco e mais chuvisco!
11,4mm acumulados hoje. 27,2mm acumulados este mês.


----------



## Nickname (3 Fev 2021 às 11:54)

*12ºC*
Céu muito nublado por agora, *13.5mm* acumulados no dia de hoje.
26.4mm em Fevereiro.


----------



## Cesar (3 Fev 2021 às 12:48)

O dia segue com alguns aguaceiros, e vento.
Não existe frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2021 às 13:12)

Boas...não passa dos chuviscos ,alguns períodos de chuva pela manhã...mas sempre em modo fraco ,com 13.3ºC e 4.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 11.2ºC / 13.7ºC e 2.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2021 às 17:21)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,céu mais aberto e sem chuva ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2021 às 18:44)

Boas...mais aberto ,vento fraco,com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2021 às 21:37)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2021 às 10:52)

*7.1ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora, *4.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2021 às 12:40)

Boas...finalmente um dia de chuva ...hoje as nuvens estão virada para o sítio certo ,chuva a cair na vertical  como eu gosto...sem vento ,hoje mais fresco,com 9.3ºC e 10.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.2ºC / 14.7ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2021 às 14:45)

Boas...já algum tempo em modo fraco ...estava escuro e começou a ficar mais claro o céu ,com 9.9ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2021 às 16:27)

Boas...só nublado e sem chuva ...sem vento ,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2021 às 18:09)

Boas...fechou novamente ,chuviscos,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Fev 2021 às 18:39)

*7.2ºC*
Um pouco mais fresco hoje, máxima de *10ºC*
*6.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2021 às 21:06)

Boas...tudo calmo,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Cesar (5 Fev 2021 às 11:05)

Céu nublado com vento fraco, chuva por vezes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2021 às 12:20)

Boas ...chove bem agora ...muito pouca chuva de noite ,com 10.3ºC e 6.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 8.8ºC / 10.9ºC e 12.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2021 às 13:54)

Boas...continua certinha ,com 10.6ºC e 10.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2021 às 17:37)

*8.2ºC, *máxima de *9.1ºC*

Madrugada e manhã(até às 10h) de chuva fraca.
Chuva moderada nas últimas 3h, cada vez mais intensa.

*9mm* acumulados.
*42.6mm* em Fevereiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2021 às 18:09)

Boas...não para ...e agora chove bem ,com 10.4ºC e 21.0mm de .


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2021 às 18:11)

Boas... Nuvens baixas e chuva, precipitação acumulada *18.3mm*, temperatura *8.5ºC* e *97%Hr*


----------



## Nickname (5 Fev 2021 às 20:20)

*8.1ºC*
Continua a chover moderadamente, *14.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2021 às 22:53)

Temperatura atual  *7.1ºC* e *98%Hr* , precipitação acumulada* 20.32mm*


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2021 às 09:01)

*6.6ºC*, chuva fraca*.*
Mais* 7.8mm* desde as 0h, ontem acabou nos 15mm.


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2021 às 10:46)

7°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2021 às 11:11)

Boas...chuva fraca ,com 9.7ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 10.6ºC e 25.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2021 às 12:47)

Boas...sem chuva ,só nublado ,com 9.7ºC e 3.0mm de .


----------



## DRC (6 Fev 2021 às 14:16)

Manhã e início de tarde marcados por aguaceiros, em geral fracos, pelo Sabugal.
A Barragem da Senhora da Graça já está bastante cheia. Faltam uns dois palmos de água para a descarga de superfície.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 15:27)

Time-lapse do radar de Arouca referente ao período deste evento, 60 horas desde quinta-feira 4, de madrugada, até ao início da tarde de hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2021 às 17:42)

Boas...a foi-se ,só para amanhã para o final do dia....e é se for ,já não não chove aos 8 dias seguidos...sem parar ,com 10.4ºC e meio nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

Boas...noite calma ,meio nublado ,a refrescar e com 9.1ºC.


----------



## DRC (6 Fev 2021 às 20:43)

Tarde de céu encoberto pelo Sabugal, com chuvisco frequente. Nesta altura chove fraco, com a temperatura nos 6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Fev 2021 às 21:19)

Noite mais fria hoje, com* 6.4ºC* por agora, é a mínima do dia até ao momento.
Máxima de* 9.9ºC*
*7.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2021 às 21:36)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu já com estrelas ,com 8.7ºC...mínima até ao momento .


----------



## Cesar (6 Fev 2021 às 23:19)

Depois da morrinha finalmente o fim do dia foi de melhoria embora mais fresco.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2021 às 09:16)

*1.1ºC*, nevoeiro.

Mínima de *0.3ºC*, sem grande geada.

Couto de Cima foi aos -1.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2021 às 10:42)

Boas...noite mais fresquinha do mês corrente ....o dia nasceu quase limpo ,já com nuvens em aumento ,com 8.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.1ºC / 10.9ºC e 3.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2021 às 13:07)

Céu encoberto.
Tarde fria, apenas* 5.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2021 às 13:15)

Boas...já ...chegou mais cedo que o previsto ,venha ela ,com 8.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

Boas...foi pouco tempo de chuva ,parece que não ...mas está fresquinho devido ao vento ,com 9.3ºC e tapado .


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2021 às 16:03)

Nevoeiro, chuvisco e 3,7ºC por aqui, depois da primeira geada do mês, esta manhã. 

Aos 1100-1300m freezing rain.












Nas áreas mais expostas também um pouco de sincelo.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2021 às 16:13)

Muita água por todo o lado.


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2021 às 16:59)

Chuva fraca, com* 6.7ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.
*0.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2021 às 18:12)

Boas...só nublado ainda ,com 9.3ºC...não mexe .


----------



## AnDré (7 Fev 2021 às 18:52)

Dia muito frio também em Várzea da Serra.
Mínima de -0,9ºC.

Agora, com a chuva, a temperatura já está a subir. 4,3ºC de momento (Tmáx até ao momento).
1,4mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2021 às 19:15)

Boas...já chuvisca .


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

*7.5ºC*, chuva fraca
*3.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (7 Fev 2021 às 19:43)

Muito nevoeiro de manhã, com chuva por volta das 10 h da manhã.


----------



## huguh (7 Fev 2021 às 21:32)

chove com intensidade


----------



## Nickname (7 Fev 2021 às 21:34)

*8.8ºC*
Chuva moderada a forte nas últimas duas horas, *13.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2021 às 21:39)

Boas...esta já molha ,vento moderado SSW,com 10.0ºC e o primeiro do dia em .


----------



## Cesar (7 Fev 2021 às 22:20)

Agora abriu se o céu chove forte com vento a acompanhar.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2021 às 22:50)

Dan disse:


> Muita água por todo o lado.


Tem nome esta cascata? Belíssima!


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2021 às 22:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Tem nome esta cascata? Belíssima!



Provavelmente , mas desconheço. Já a tinha visto várias vezes à distância. Fica bem visível em períodos assim chuvosos. Mas esta tarde deu-me para passar mais perto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2021 às 23:23)

Boas...uma boa noite chuva ,com 10.6ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Fev 2021 às 00:53)

Noite muito chuvosa, com 20.5 mm acumulados até as 0h. Neste momento uma pausa na precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2021 às 10:59)

Boas...o bom tempo de  continua ,alguma chuva durante a noite e madrugada ,ventoso e nublado,com 10.7ºC e 6.0mm.

Dados de ontem 4.0ºC / 10.9ºC e 9.0mm de .


----------



## Cesar (8 Fev 2021 às 13:46)

O dia segue com aguaceiros e vento, começam a surgir nuvens altas derivado ao sistema frontal seguinte.


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2021 às 13:48)

Boas...Céu nublado e vento, temperatura atual *10.1ºC* e *79%H*r. Precipitação acumulada hoje *19.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2021 às 16:18)

Boas...já lá vão umas horas sem chover ,já houve sol ,chuva só mais logo ,com 11.4ºC e ventoso .


----------



## Ruk@ (8 Fev 2021 às 17:51)

huguh disse:


> chove com intensidade



Ontem ou anteontem o douro já estava a tapar o bar, com esta chuva e com a que está prevista a situação deve se agravar, esperemos que não seja preocupante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2021 às 20:02)

Boas...noite calma ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (8 Fev 2021 às 21:15)

Ruk@ disse:


> Ontem ou anteontem o douro já estava a tapar o bar, com esta chuva e com a que está prevista a situação deve se agravar, esperemos que não seja preocupante.



o caudal baixou ontem e hoje estava mais ou menos igual, nem sequer estava a galgar o cais, muito menos o café!
para tapar o bar à beira rio ainda falta muito.
A barragem da Régua tem de estar a descarregar por volta dos 3500m3/s, e ainda só está nos 1300m3/s


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2021 às 21:41)

Boas...já nublado por nuvens baixas a virem de SW ,vento fraco,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2021 às 22:00)

Boa noite, por aqui calminho e nublado com a temperatura nos 7.3ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## Renato Fernandes (8 Fev 2021 às 22:45)

Boa noite, por aqui chuva fraca com 8,3ºC e 80% HR


----------



## Ruk@ (9 Fev 2021 às 02:57)

huguh disse:


> o caudal baixou ontem e hoje estava mais ou menos igual, nem sequer estava a galgar o cais, muito menos o café!
> para tapar o bar à beira rio ainda falta muito.
> A barragem da Régua tem de estar a descarregar por volta dos 3500m3/s, e ainda só está nos 1300m3/s



Desculpa, erro meu... tinha visto uma foto partilhada no Facebook, mas fiz confusão, parecia o telhado do bar... efeitos do confinamento


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2021 às 09:41)

Grandes farrapos de neve agora em Várzea da Serra.







Infelizmente a imagem da webcam não é muito nítida.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2021 às 10:27)

Chove com bastante intensidade e já é acompanhada de alguma água-neve. 3,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2021 às 10:43)

*6.2ºC*, chuva fraca.
*61.5mm *acumulados.
Rajada máxima de_ 84.6 km/h_

Chuva forte da 1 da manhã às 9h, seguida duma hora de chuva torrencial.
Acumulados entre os 45 e os 65mm na generalidade da metade Sul do distrito:




65mm no Sul do concelho de Viseu, numa encosta do rio Dão.

As duas estações mais a Ocidente nesse mapa estão já muito perto dos 600mm em 2021.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Fev 2021 às 12:53)

Depois de uma acalmia na chuva entre as 10 e as 12:40, ela regressou e às 12:50 ouviu-se um trovão.
A luz ameaçou ir abaixo.
(Dois novos trovões ao longe agora e mais uma ameaça de falha na luz)


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2021 às 13:12)

Boticas:


----------



## Albifriorento (9 Fev 2021 às 13:17)

Boas. Manhã chuvosa e com muito vento.

Por agora céu nublado nos 70-80%, sem chuva e ocasionalmente o sol a conseguir espreitar. O vento também parece ter diminuído. A minha pouco confiável auriol marca 11.9ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Fev 2021 às 13:52)

Muita chuva caiu durante a madrugada e manhã aqui. Normalmente serve para me embalar mas deste vez, não.


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2021 às 14:08)

O rio Dão já transborda nas Fontanheiras(concelho de Nelas) (não deu para tirar foto). Nas Termas de Sangemil(concelho de Tondela) com um belo caudal, mas ainda longe de chegar à altura da ponte pedestre. A ribeira de "santar" nas fotos entre Santar e Carvalhal também transborda, mas não é de estranhar, pois está cheia de arreia e terra. Na descida de Casal Sancho para a Pinoca encontram-se várias "quedas de água", sendo a maior delas a da foto 5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2021 às 14:38)

*8.2ºC*
Chuva novamente muito forte, depois de umas horas mais calmas.
*63mm* acumulados, Fevereiro a caminho dos 150mm.

Rio Vouga, nas termas de São Pedro do Sul.
Ainda nada de especial, o tipo de cheia que acontece umas 2 vezes num Inverno normal.





Rio Dão
Ferreirós do Dão, Tondela





Rio Côvo, afluente do Rio Paiva
Concelho de Vila Nova de Paiva


Rio Paiva
Segões, Moimenta da Beira


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2021 às 14:42)

Boas...Céu nublado com o sol a aparecer. Temperatura atual *10ºC e 90%Hr.* Precipitação acumulada *34.5mm *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2021 às 15:07)

Boas...boa rega durante a noite e meia manhã ,noite ventosa e continua ,pelas 12h abriu e com momentos de sol ,com 12.6ºC e 19.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 13.5ºC e 6.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2021 às 16:10)

*9ºC*, acalmou novamente.
*64.8mm *acumulados

A precipitação mais forte passou a Sul.
77mm em Gandufe, Mangualde
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I18GANDU2


Rio Vouga em Ferreira de Aves, Sátão, apenas 10km a jusante da nascente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2021 às 16:49)

Boas...os primeiros aguaceiros pesados da tarde puxados a vento,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2021 às 17:01)

Na serra da Nogueira estava a cair bem, isto deve ser aos 900 metros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2021 às 18:14)

hoje saí de madrugada da Régua com muita chuva
manhã passada no Porto sem chuva no inicio da manhã mas chuva torrencial por volta das 12h. 
de volta a casa com alguns aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2021 às 18:16)

Também na Nogueira, mas ao início da tarde.
1300m.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

Montesinho, 1100m, quando começava um novo aguaceiro de neve.








Passado 20-30 minutos.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2021 às 18:36)

O rio Sabor.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2021 às 20:09)

*7.7ºC*, sem chuva por agora.
Depois de mais uma hora muito chuvosa entre as 18h e as 19h, o acumulado está nos *71.4mm
*
Valores mais elevados aqui da região, no mapa do ipma(até às 19h)
88mm em Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde
87mm em Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo
86.1mm em Vouzela(Penoita), com falhas numa hora
82.3mm em Vila Nova de Paiva, com falhas em duas horas
81.2mm no Caramulinho, com falhas em duas horas


Rio Paiva, Vila Nova de Paiva





Rio Dão nas Termas de Alcafache, na fronteira entre Viseu e Mangualde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2021 às 20:39)

Boas...de momento já com estrelas,vento moderado e ,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2021 às 22:30)

Temperatura nos *8.1ºC e 90%Hr*. Precipitação acumulada *40.5mm*


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2021 às 22:44)

Por aqui registei 44 mm, o vento andou na casa dos 12 Km/h nada do que se previa, e a temperatura andou oscilar até agora entre os 6ºC a 8ºC.
Neste momento registo uma temperatura de 8.1ºC e não chove, ja na serra acima dos 1700m caiu um valente nevão.


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

*8.5ºC*
Vai caindo persistentemente desde as 21h, maioritariamente moderada, *77mm* acumulados.

98.9mm em Chãs de Tavares (até às 22h)
92.7mm em Gandufe

Ambas no concelho de Mangualde.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 23:24)

Reflectividade do radar de Arouca cobrindo o período da passagem, deste sistema frontal e pós-frontal.
Por vezes parece-me que o feixe do radar se afoga na extensão de precipitação que tem de "furar".


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2021 às 00:10)

Chuva bem forte no último quarto de hora.
*1.1mm* desde as 0h

Dia 9
Acumulado*: **78.3mm*
Extremos: *9.7ºC* / *5ºC
*
Maiores acumulados de dia 9, distrito de Viseu

Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde: 112.5mm(-1hora)
Caramulinho, Tondela: 107.6mm(-2horas)
Vouzela(Penoita): 105.5mm(-1hora)
Vila Nova de Paiva: 99.7mm(-2horas)
Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo: 99.6mm(-1hora)
Gandufe, Mangualde: 99.1mm
Vilar Seco, Nelas: 96.8mm(-1hora)
Mangualde(cidade): 91.9mm
Sátão: 87.3mm
Póvoa de Muscoso, Viseu: 84.8mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 84.5mm


----------



## Mammatus (10 Fev 2021 às 01:19)

O rio Alva no Sarzedo.








Créditos: José Moreira


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2021 às 01:29)

Incrível o q está a chover nos últimos 20 minutos.
Chuva torrencial com uma intensidade fortíssima , não há meio de abrandar.
O Douro agradece

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2021 às 03:08)

Noite com alguma chuva, por vezes intensa e ocasionais rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2021 às 12:05)

A acumulação de neve na Torre é soberba!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2021 às 12:22)

Boas...hoje sol ,também sabe bem ,noite muita ventosa até de madrugada ,o dia nasceu limpo,já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens ,com 14.0ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC / 13.0ºC e 20.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2021 às 14:55)

Boas...vento mais calmo,nublado ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2021 às 17:08)

*11ºC*
Céu muito nublado o dia todo, apenas choveu na primeira hora do dia.
*2.1mm* acumulados., *177.6mm* em Fevereiro.


----------



## Renato Fernandes (10 Fev 2021 às 17:38)

Olá a todos, hoje céu limpo com 10ºC e o rio Sabor bem cheio na aldeia de Gimonde



foto tirada as 10:00


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2021 às 18:42)

Boas...nublado por nuvens baixas ,vento fraco ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2021 às 19:46)

*9.1ºC*
Chuvisco e chuva fraca na última hora, *3mm*.
Máxima de* 13ºC*


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2021 às 21:12)

Boas...O vento foi forte nesta noite passada com rajada máx de * 60.5Km/h*
O dia foi de sol e nuvens, tornando-se mais nublado ao fim da tarde

Temperatura atual *10.3ºC*. Máxima de *14.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2021 às 21:13)

Boas...nevoeiro e molha ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2021 às 09:37)

Nevoeiro e 7,0ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2021 às 10:50)

Boas...alguma chuvinha fraca...pouca ,vento fraco,com 13.5ºC e 1.0mm.

dados de ontem 8.1ºC / 15.0ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2021 às 13:53)

*13.1ºC*
Dia de céu nublado, aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos, *2.7mm* acumulados.
4.5mm no dia de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2021 às 15:31)

Boas...os períodos de chuva fraca continuam...já houve paragens com algumas abertas ,vento vai fraco,com 15.4ºC...sem frio  e 2.0mm.


----------



## baojoao (11 Fev 2021 às 15:36)

Ontem no Rio Dão. Ponte para Sangemil entre as termas e o corujeiro.
Foto: strava do Sérgio Figueira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2021 às 16:06)

*12.7ºC*
Chuva moderada nas  últimas duas horas.
*8.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Fev 2021 às 21:32)

Linha em aproximação ao interior centro. Já se nota a intensificação da chuva


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2021 às 21:56)

*12.7ºC*
Chuva moderada a forte nas últimas 4 horas, com vários períodos de chuva torrencial.
*20.9mm* acumulados.
*200mm* mensais acabados de ultrapassar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

Boas...mais uma passagem de aguaceiros ,subiu para 4.0mm,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (11 Fev 2021 às 22:36)

Boa noite, 
Chuva torrencial no Sabugal. A chuva dos últimos dias encheu a barragem da Senhora da Graça e o rio Côa está a transbordar.


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2021 às 23:05)

chove com intensidade por aqui também


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2021 às 10:28)

Boas...já chuviscou ....agora já com sol e abrir ,a chuva agora foi-se ,com 12.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 12.6ºC / 15.7ºC e 5.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2021 às 11:21)

*11.8ºC*
Finalmente o Sol aparece.
*1.2mm* acumulados desde as 0h.
*207.9mm* em Fevereiro.
*399.3mm* em 2021.

O Caramulinho já ultrapassou os 300mm em Fevereiro e os 760mm em 2021.
Nespereira em Oliveira de Frades, São João do Monte, Tondela e Penoita, Vouzela todas acima dos 650mm em 2021.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

Em Várzea apenas 144,6mm este mês.
323,8mm este ano.

Mas hoje há sol!
Tmin: 6,4ºC.

Agora 8.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2021 às 14:49)

Boas...muito sol e quente ,janelas abertas viradas ao sol ,já leva algum tempo que não havia condições ,com 16.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (12 Fev 2021 às 15:34)

Foto 1:barragem da aguieira esta manhã.
Foto 2: rio Mondego nas Caldas da Felgueira (concelho de Nelas) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Renato Fernandes (12 Fev 2021 às 16:05)

Boas, hoje está um bom dia de sol com 13,7ºC e 60% HR



com vista para o rio bem cheio na aldeia Gimonde


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2021 às 18:21)

*10.8ºC*
Hoje aqueceu bem já, máxima de *15.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2021 às 20:43)

Boas...voltamos aos dias calmos ,nuvens altas e com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2021 às 10:32)

Boas....o dia nasceu quase limpo,de momento cheio de nevoeiro a subir dos vales do Tejo ,vento fraco,com 9.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 9.2ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2021 às 13:18)

Boas...já com sol  e hoje é para secar ,com 15.3ºC e janelas abertas .


----------



## Serrano (13 Fev 2021 às 16:10)

Tarde agradável no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 13.5°C 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2021 às 19:41)

Boas...primeiro dia de calma já se foi ,com 11.4ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2021 às 21:31)

Boas...noite calma ,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## DRC (13 Fev 2021 às 22:13)

Noite mais fresca pelo Sabugal, com 4,6ºC  e 95% de humidade nesta altura, numa parte mais baixa da cidade. Alguma neblina/nevoeiro junto ao rio Côa.


----------



## Cesar (13 Fev 2021 às 22:53)

O dia foi de nevoeiro ao amanhecer, a tarde com nuvens altas, vento nulo o sol já era quente.


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2021 às 08:39)

Bom dia, 
3,1ºC e 95% de humidade no Sabugal. A mínima baixou aos 0ºC nas zonas mais baixas da cidade, com formação de geada. Na estação do IPMA a uns 3 ou 4 km, mas a mais 100m de altitude que a cidade, a mínima terá ficado pelos 5/6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2021 às 10:39)

Boas...sol ...hoje vai a trabalhar para a máxima do ano ,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2021 às 13:36)

Boas...bom ambiente na rua ...janelas abertas...para secar o caruncho ,com 16.9ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## DRC (14 Fev 2021 às 15:10)

Tarde de Primavera antecipada no Sabugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2021 às 19:21)

Boas...noite calma ,dia mais quente do ano ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2021 às 22:16)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Fev 2021 às 09:42)

Bons dias.

O termómetro da farmácia marcava 8ºC pelas 8:30 da manhã. Por agora céu limpo sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2021 às 12:53)

Boas...sol ...algum vento de ESE ,com 16.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2021 às 17:11)

Boas...tarde muito sol e final de tarde calma ,ainda com 17.2ºC e o vai de SEE .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2021 às 21:15)

Boas...vento mais fraco de ESE ,nuvens altas ,com 12.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2021 às 11:57)

Boas...hoje sem sol ...nublado  e mais fresco...em relação a ontem ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2021 às 16:09)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Renato Fernandes (16 Fev 2021 às 16:25)

Boas, de manhã chuva e agora só nublado com 11,2ºC e 71% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2021 às 19:06)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2021 às 21:25)

Boas...meio nublado e já com estrelas ,vento nulo ,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2021 às 12:28)

Boas...nevoeiro pela madrugada e alguns chuviscos...mal deu para molhar a estrada ,nunca mais chove ,com 15.4ºC e nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2021 às 16:17)

Boas...boas abertas e sol quente,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2021 às 18:50)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,céu limpo,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2021 às 22:06)

Boas...noite calma ,nuvens altas ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2021 às 08:29)

*10.1ºC*
Chuva moderada desde as 7h, *3.6mm* acumulados.


Nova estação wunderground em Paredes Velhas, freguesia de Cambra, concelho de Vouzela, a +/- 420m de altitude.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICAMBR130


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2021 às 10:41)

Boas...só nublado e nunca mais chove ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 10.5ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2021 às 14:53)

Boas...depois de boas abertas toda a manhã,de tarde virou a mais nublado e já pinga ,algum vento de W,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 15:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...depois de boas abertas toda a manhã,de tarde virou a mais nublado e já pinga ,algum vento de W,com 15.8ºC.



E vem lá mais, pois foi esta célula que passou pela zona de Castelo Branco, pré-frontal isolada:






A frente ainda vem afastada, mas vai chegar e regar um bocadinho:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2021 às 17:47)

Boas...ainda foi uma rega de 10 minutos...somou 2.0mm.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 18:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...ainda foi uma rega de 10 minutos...somou 2.0mm.



A frente ainda pode render mais uns milímetros, apesar de estar um bocado desconjuntada:


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2021 às 21:12)

*10ºC*, máxima de *12.7ºC.*
Acumulado de *11.4mm*, passou os 20mm em algumas zonas do distrito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2021 às 22:04)

Boas...meio nublado e com 11.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

Tarde com períodos de chuva forte. O que rendeu ainda uns generosos _9.3 mm_.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

Boas...pouco nublado logo pela manhã ...o passar das horas já com céu nublado...as nuvens a virem de SW...estão a vir do sítio certo para ,vento aumentar de SSW,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 10.8ºC / 16.4ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2021 às 19:41)

Boas...vento mais calmo ,céu nublado ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2021 às 21:15)

Boas...noite calma  ,com 12.9ºC e nublado .

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## huguh (19 Fev 2021 às 23:07)

Noite calma e sem chuva

segundo a estação da APDL

*Estação Meteorológica Régua*
*15ºC *

Vento: 0,61 m/s
Rajada: 2 m/s
Pressão: 1002 mBar
Direção Vento: 192 º
Humidade: 64 %
Precipitação: 0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2021 às 10:44)

Boas...pelo radar...parece estar por perto ,até que enfim vou ver chuva ,com 12.2ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2021 às 11:02)

Boas...já chegou e parece vir com vontade ...dois dias sem parar .


----------



## Cesar (20 Fev 2021 às 14:12)

A manhã muito vento agora a tarde de chuva, parece que vai ser molhado o resto do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2021 às 16:22)

Boas...muito pouca  de chuva,já algum tempo que foi-se ,tudo a passar mais a norte do rio Tejo ,vento mais calmo,com 13.2C e 5.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2021 às 17:55)

Tem sido um dia de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar neste momento 9.3°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2021 às 18:04)

30,8mm em Várzea da Serra.
A intensidade da chuva nunca foi muita, rain rate máximo de 9,0mm/h, mas tem acumulado bem.

O mensal vai em 201,0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Fev 2021 às 18:51)

A linha de instabilidade começou agora a tocar o interior. Mais uma noite de água.. 
Sigo com 9.3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2021 às 18:55)

Boas...continua tudo seco ...já vão algumas horas ,as nuvens não querem outro caminho ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (20 Fev 2021 às 21:01)

*8.8ºC*
Chuva moderada a forte desde as 8h, sem grandes picos de intensidade, ou abrandamentos.
*48.6mm* acumulados.

54.6mm em Couto de Cima, valor mais elevado do concelho de Viseu.
*86.3mm *em São Martinho de Moitas, São Pedro do Sul, valor mais elevado do distrito.


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Fev 2021 às 21:09)

Tudo calmo aqui por CB.


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Fev 2021 às 21:31)

Boa noite , a chuva por aqui já acalmou bem como o vento que se fez sentir.


Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2021 às 21:47)

Boas...tudo seco ,isto foi cá um dia ,fui enganado ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 22:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...tudo seco,isto foi cá um dia,fui enganado,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.


Em Castelo Branco o grosso da precipitação só chegará nas próximas horas. Há que ter paciência!


----------



## Nickname (20 Fev 2021 às 22:51)

*8.5ºC*
Tudo igual, chuva forte nas últimas duas horas.
*57.6mm* acumulados

93mm em S.M. das Moitas.

Várias estações do distrito já acima dos 300mm em Fevereiro.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Fev 2021 às 23:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...tudo seco ,isto foi cá um dia ,fui enganado ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.



Aqui pelo extremo do distrito registei uns generosos 41.4 mm. 

Foi um dia de chuva essencialmente fraca a moderada mas persistente.

Neste momento uma pausa na chuva e 9.1°C.


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Fev 2021 às 09:22)

Bom dia,a chuva já parou .
Ontem acumulou 97.3 mm , segundo uma estação aqui na terra, não sei se está bem calibrado.
Hoje já vai com 14 mm .

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Fev 2021 às 09:35)

Entretanto deparei-me com esta foto no Facebook,tirada a partir de Oliveira do Hospital.
Pela foto a serra está bem pintada de branco.
A foto foi obtida cerca das 09.10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Fev 2021 às 10:06)

A Gralheira com neve ,o Montemuro também está bem pintado de branco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2021 às 10:56)

Boas...esta passagem foi um fracasso ,a tanta chuva prometida foi desviada ...não há direito ,está mais para abrir...do que para chover ,com 8.9ºC e 2.0mm desta noite.

dados de ontem 10.0ºC / 13.7ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2021 às 11:58)

Por aqui também nevou um pouco esta manhã. Flocos acima dos 900/1000m, com alguma acumulação aos 1100/1200m.

Tive 4,4ºC de mínima e 7,9ºC agora.

Uma pequena nevada de Primavera aos 1250m.


----------



## DRC (21 Fev 2021 às 12:07)

Madrugada e início da manhã de chuva e vento no Sabugal. Por agora céu muito nublado, sem precipitação e com 6,4ºC.

Deixo duas fotografias tiradas do Cabeço de São Cornélio, a cerca de 1000 metros de altitude.






Ao fundo a Serra da Estrela, sem grande neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2021 às 12:41)

Boas...a chuva foi-se ,sol meio entremeado ,o vento virou para WNW e mais agitado ,com 12.1ºC...hoje mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2021 às 15:52)

Boas...vento fresco continua ,nuvens médias e baixas ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Cesar (21 Fev 2021 às 16:23)

O sol lá apareceu por entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2021 às 17:33)

Boas...já com sol e o ambiente está a ficar fresquinho devido ao vento agitado ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## DRC (21 Fev 2021 às 19:03)

Chuvisca no Sabugal. Temperatura nos 5,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2021 às 22:21)

Boas...hoje sem manta ...mais ,com 6.8ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## Nickname (21 Fev 2021 às 22:25)

Noite mais fresquita a caminho, finalmente!
*3.6ºC* por agora.
Máxima de *11ºC*, acumulado de *10.8mm* no dia de hoje, *294.3mm *em Fevereiro.

A nova estação de Paredes Velhas, Vouzela, segue já abaixo dos 2ºC, está junto ao Rio Alfusqueiro, talvez registe boas minímas em situações de inversão.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICAMBR130


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2021 às 04:58)

O evento Karim, visto pelo radar de Arouca (75 horas)


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2021 às 08:28)

Em Várzea da Serra ontem de madrugada também nevou, mas sem acumulação. 
Hoje, geada, e estradas vidradas de gelo.

Mínima de -2,2C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2021 às 10:51)

Boas...esta noite foi mais ,solinho a 100% ,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


Dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 12.5ºC e 2.0mm de


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2021 às 11:17)

*10.8ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo.

Minima de *0.5ºC*, a segunda mais fria do mês.
Fevereiro segue ainda sem mínimas negativas, Janeiro teve 18.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2021 às 11:30)

Bom dia. Mínima de 2.1°C.
Actual de 6.9°C com pouco nublado

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Fev 2021 às 13:12)

Bom dia , 1.5 com formação de geada ,sigo com 13.8 .
Céu a ficar parcialmente nublado.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2021 às 15:03)

Boas...meia manhã limpa...já algumas horas sol e nuvens ,mais vento e virou para W,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2021 às 17:24)

Tarde de sol com 10,4ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2021 às 20:24)

Boas...noite calma e limpa ,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## Cesar (22 Fev 2021 às 20:43)

O dia começou com nevoeiro com algumas nuvens mais altas, claramente mais quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2021 às 21:39)

Boas...vai descendo ,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2021 às 10:24)

Boas...mais uma noite fresquinha,sol meio entremeado ,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2021 às 14:51)

Boas...já limpou ,algum vento de ESE,hoje mais quentinho,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Renato Fernandes (23 Fev 2021 às 16:41)

Boas, hoje céu limpo com 14,5ºC e 49% HR


----------



## Cesar (23 Fev 2021 às 18:12)

Hoje já foi mais quente embora com mais vento.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Fev 2021 às 19:20)

Boa tarde, hoje amanheceu com algumas nuvens , a mínima foi 4.8 e a temperatura máxima 17.2 .
Sigo com 14.1'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amanhecer na serra do Açor.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Fev 2021 às 20:26)

*7.7ºC*

Hoje aqueceu bem, máxima de *17.2ºC*, mínima de *3.1ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2021 às 21:26)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2021 às 10:18)

Boas...mais uma noite limpa e fresquinha ,muito sol ,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (24 Fev 2021 às 11:24)

Está a ficar uma ventania para estes lados...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2021 às 14:09)

Boas...tarde mais quente ,vento moderado de ESE ,manhã limpa e com nuvens a chegarem ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

Já alguma nebulosidade a aparecer, temperatura em queda, *14.6ºC.*

Máxima de *16.6ºC*, mínima de *3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2021 às 17:24)

Boas...hoje foi para a máxima do ano ,mais um corte na ,as nuvens mais fechadas ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2021 às 21:14)

Boas...noite calma ,céu pouco nublado ,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Fev 2021 às 21:16)

Boa noite
Dia de Céu pouco nublado aumentado de neblusidade durante o dia
Mínima de 7.2 máxima de 19.3 ,sigo com 15.1. 

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (24 Fev 2021 às 22:35)

13ºC por aqui e já chove!


----------



## Nickname (25 Fev 2021 às 10:16)

*8.4ºC*, chuva fraca.
*6.1mm *acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2021 às 10:32)

Boas...chuviscos ...pouca coisa ,com 10.3ºC...mínima do dia.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Fev 2021 às 13:06)

Boas.
Céu nublado, chuva persistente, sem vento. A minha Auriol marca 10.8ºC.


----------



## Cesar (25 Fev 2021 às 13:42)

Um dia nublado, com chuva miudinha, amanhã já volta o sol.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 15:14)

A frente está quase estacionária, a meio caminho entre o litoral e a fronteira:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2021 às 15:14)

Boas...hoje a não se enganou no caminho...acho que hoje apanhou auto-estrada A 23 ,hoje não me enganou como FS passado já lá vão mais de 3h certinha e a cair na vertical ,vento calmo,com 11.1ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (25 Fev 2021 às 15:39)

*9.6ºC*
Continua a chuva fraca, com algumas pausas curtas pelo meio.
*8.1mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2021 às 20:27)

Boas...tarde sem chuva e há momento houve passagem de aguaceiros ,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (25 Fev 2021 às 20:51)

*9.3ºC*, máxima de* 11.4ºC
8.7mm* acumulados, *305.1mm* em Fevereiro, quase 500mm em 2021.

O Caramulinho somou mais 20mm hoje, quase nos 450mm neste mês, e a rondar os 900mm desde o início do ano.

Outro valores substanciais desde o início do ano:
Penoita, Vouzela: 842mm
São João do Monte, Tondela: 791mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 745mm

Depois há muitas estações a rondar os 600mm, tanto na zona de Mortágua/Santa Comba Dão, como na de Vila Nova de Paiva/Sátão e São Martinho das Moitas, São Pedro do Sul.

A mais seca do distrito é Pinhão, Santa Bárbara, segue nos 225mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Fev 2021 às 23:08)

Boa noite, dia de chuva também por aqui.
Mínima de 8.9 , máxima de 12.6 , precipitação 13.97.

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2021 às 10:30)

Boas....já houve sol ...mais nublado por nuvens altas e médias ...sem chuva ,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 10.2ºC / 12.6ºC e 7.0mm de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2021 às 12:23)

Boas...para este mês estamos arrumados quanto há chuva ...e não se vê jeito de chuva para os próximos tempos ...secura ,o sol vai aparecendo,algum vento de ESE,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2021 às 15:08)

Boas...nuvens altas e abafado ,vento fraco,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2021 às 20:26)

Boas...noite calma ,nublado ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2021 às 21:51)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento muito fraco,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2021 às 10:33)

Boas...voltamos aos dias sem chuva ,nuvens altas e vento fraco,já com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2021 às 12:01)

Boas...vai aquecendo ,nuvens altas e com 16.7ºC.


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2021 às 13:41)

Boa tarde, 
Mínima de 3,4ºC no Sabugal, com nevoeiro até cerca das 11 horas. Nesta altura céu pouco nublado e 11,3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2021 às 14:27)

Nebulosidade alta no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 13.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2021 às 17:46)

Boas...dia calmo e seco ,com 16.1ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2021 às 19:05)

*12.3ºC*
Mais um dia agradável e quente para a época.
*18.5ºC* de máxima, *8.8ºC* de mínima.

Nova estação wunderground no distrito.
Em Granja de Mões, Castro Daire, a 575m de altitude:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMES1
17.7ºC / 6.4ºC, os extremos do dia por lá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2021 às 22:41)

Boas...noite calma ,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2021 às 10:40)

Boas...solinho a 100% ,com 13.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2021 às 11:06)

O último dia de fevereiro começou com uma ligeira geada (mínimas de -1ºC / -2ºC nas estações mais abrigadas).








Agora segue quente e cheio de sol.





Sol quente, mas ainda 8,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2021 às 15:00)

Boas...sol maluco...grande pedra que não dá ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2021 às 16:35)

Dan disse:


> Agora segue quente e cheio de sol.



Ainda há neve na Sanabria, e um bocadinho na Estrela acima dos 1700 m. O Gerês já nada evidencia, só deve restar em manchas isoladas.




ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...sol maluco...grande pedra que não dá ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco.



Os ultra-violetas já bronzeiam, índice 4 !


----------



## DRC (28 Fev 2021 às 18:06)

Tarde de Primavera pelo Sabugal depois de uma madrugada e manhã frescas. A mínima foi de 1,0ºC, com alguma geada.

Fotografias tiradas do Cabeço de São Cornélio (1000 metros de altitude)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2021 às 18:54)

Boas...mais um final dia calmo ...algumas nuvens a sul ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2021 às 21:33)

Boas...o mês acabar em calmaria total ,noite de lua grande ,com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 17.1ºC.

De este mês 103.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2021 às 21:48)

Boa noite. dia com temperatura bem amenas por aqui , formação de neblina que se dissipou durante a manhã.
Sigo com 13 .8

Enviado do meu Core-X3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2021 às 23:09)

6,2ºC e umas nuvens a este.


----------

